# Pineapples for dogs?



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I have been trying to find treats for my Max to train with, problem is he doesn't like anything!!! The only thing he will eat besides his food is pineapple. I found this out by accident as my kids were eating pineapple for snack and dropped some on the floor and Max found it before I did and loved it. My husband bought him some dried pineapples and Max likes them alot. So my question is, is it okay to feed him pineapples as a treat?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have no idea, but I do know that dried pineapple is full of sugar, so I wouldn't give the dried kind.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

He won't even eat pieces of a scrambled egg or chunks of boiled boneless skinless chicken breast? I think those treats would be better. Maybe small pieces of fresh pineappple would be ok. But I wouldn't do dried or canned pineapple.

My kids love these.

http://www.arcatapet.com/fullsize/5950.jpg 

and

http://www.lasplash.com/uploads/2/hgg_wellbites.jpg


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

When I was trying to get Beowulf to eat food with Angel Eyes on it I had a really tough time! I ended up mising this cottage cheese that had small amounts of pineapples in it already with his dry food and he finally ate it. He never had any reactions to it, but it was a very small amount of pineapple, mainly cottage cheese. It is called Breakstones Live Active low fat cottage cheese with pineapple. It has 9 grams a suger per the whole container, and I would just give him a spoonful. I'm not sure how you would give him that for a treat because it could be a little messy.... I also give him the sweet potatoe flavored Gerber Graduate finger food Stars. They only have 25 calories for like have of the containor, so I can give him one per a time he sits or lays down and still let him do a few tricks with out worrying that he will gain weight. Anyways, hope you find something!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is a total crackhead for popcorn! Whenever I pop some (in my air popper), I pull out some just for her before I put butter and salt on mine. Sometimes I feel very blessed that I don't have a picky eater!

Josie says: I'll pretty much eat anything that hits the floor.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> Josie is a total crackhead for popcorn! Whenever I pop some (in my air popper), I pull out some just for her before I put butter and salt on mine. Sometimes I feel very blessed that I don't have a picky eater!
> 
> Josie says: I'll pretty much eat anything that hits the floor.[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: That got me laughing!

I have not ever given my pups pineapple, but when Emma was going through her poop eating stage my vet suggested putting pineapple juice on her food and it would then make her poop smell so bad that she would not eat it. So....I'm assuming pineapple is ok. Let us know the feedback!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Actually, I too was going to say that I have used pineapple to get furbabies to stop eating poop. The girls love pineapple, but I seldom give them any due to all the sugar in it.

I've had success with using Pounce (Cat Treats) as training treats. They're small, soft and most all of the furbabies like at least 1 of the flavors. I used to use liver, but can't find it anymore so use chicken now when training.


----------



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm using cheerios- in 1/2 (yeah that small) for training treats- our puppy class teacher said treats should be really really small- broken up- reward everytime they are doing something you like-

also could try- those dried up vegtable toddler treats- they are like puffs


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

> i'm using cheerios- in 1/2 (yeah that small) for training treats- our puppy class teacher said treats should be really really small- broken up- reward everytime they are doing something you like-
> 
> also could try- those dried up vegtable toddler treats- they are like puffs[/B]


i have been trying to get on this thread i have been asking for help with my ivory she hardly eats anything at all i cooked her chicken she got sick on it it just plain i have been going through diffrent dogs foods when i cooked her chicken she got the diarrhea real bad i have to almost force feed her i hate doing it but i have so many dog foods right nowwill some one please help me what to do i have even sent for dog for her in fl.thank you please help.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=530242
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GGenchur - your best bet for answers would be to start your own thread.  But, what I would suggest is to NOT change foods so much. You will give yourself a picky eater. Pick one good quality dog food and stick with it. She won't starve herself. I know that sounds harsh, but it's true. And transition slowly, from whatever you're feeding now. Making fast switches on food can cause diarrhea and stomach upset. There are alot of posts in the archives here about quality foods. If you do a search, you may find somethings to help you out.

Good luck.


----------

